# Deep freeze



## Coastercraze (Jan 4, 2014)

Some pretty cold temps in store for a lot of the US over the next few days. In my area on Tuesday, the low is going to be around -15F with wind chills expected to dip well below into -30F to -40F.

Pretty darn cold if you ask me!


----------



## hcjake (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking at a high temp of -15F on Monday for me


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 4, 2014)

Go Florida here!

Hello sunny beaches


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm loving the snow. Last year was the first time I've ever seen snow so it's still magical to me.  I'm torn between my love of the weather in Colorado and my love of my house in Florida.


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 5, 2014)

Kansas City. Was flying and landed in this snow storm earlier. Tomorrow's high is 9F and Low is like -9. For you aviation peeps, landed at KIXD in a Cessna 441 Conquest and managed to squeeze in on a Rough ILS Approach. Im about tired of it


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 5, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I'm loving the snow. Last year was the first time I've ever seen snow so it's still magical to me.  I'm torn between my love of the weather in Colorado and my love of my house in Florida.


Didn't you use to live near Tampa near me?


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 5, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> Didn't you use to live near Tampa near me?


I lived right across the bay over in Pinellas Park near St. Petersburg, I relocated out here in Colorado for my day job last April.


----------



## BlueVM (Jan 5, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I'm loving the snow. Last year was the first time I've ever seen snow so it's still magical to me.  I'm torn between my love of the weather in Colorado and my love of my house in Florida.


Our lives sound very similar... I live in Colorado, have a place in Milton...


----------



## rds100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is snow so uncommon in the US? Are you even using winter tires?


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 5, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Is snow so uncommon in the US? Are you even using winter tires?


I lived in Florida for the first 28 years of my life so I never got to see snow before. It's my understanding that in most of the other states they experience snow at some point during the year.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 5, 2014)

BlueVM said:


> Our lives sound very similar... I live in Colorado, have a place in Milton...


I've been here for almost a year and my ears still pop on my commute to and from work. I went camping in the mountains and got altitude sickness last month which sucked. I guess that's what happens when you live 10-20ft above sea level for 99% of your life.


----------



## blergh (Jan 5, 2014)

7C in Sweden, niice!


----------



## maounique (Jan 5, 2014)

I love blizzards... getting caught in one in the mountains with low cloud and everything white all around is kinda scary but all you need is to go prepared.

I can live for days until the weather clears, these days equipment is light, cheap and does the job great !

As the norse people say, there is no bad or cold weather, there is only bad equipment (clothes).

In 30 Kg you can pack a tent, provisions for a couple of days 2 people at least, basic cooking equipment, sleeping bags, now there are those that can be zipped together to make a biger one for 2, you have your mobile phone and battery pack for emergencies and GPS, good clothes and changes in case you get wet, all you need is to find a place after some big rock or in a valley with less wind and you can survive there for a long time, even at minus 20 Celsius. Lower than that it becomes risky, and it is not rare that goes, but I only go in february/march/april when the blizzards are most beautiful and the cold is not so deep.

Hearing the wind howling and the trees craching, the snow hitting the tent, that is magic to me.

Sadly, this year didnt have much snow hopefully will have from february onwards.


----------



## tragic (Jan 5, 2014)

There has been a couple of storms/blizzards in NY. Snow is amazing while you're indoors


----------



## switsys (Jan 5, 2014)

blergh said:


> 7C in Sweden, niice!


Här är det 28,4F, -2C


Translation: Here (Sweden) it's (see above), at the moment.


----------



## Nick_A (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss Orlando.


----------



## drmike (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss both Florida and my soul of a state, Texas, but only this time of the year   

I've often wondered why humans today are so stupid as to not migrate in the winter.   Spare me the entire economic thing    As the Northeast and other freezer sections continue to be challenged by population losses.

I am with some of you with the -15F true temperature.  People have already died from this extended cold snap.   Talking about record setting cold for many.  The whole thing dips mighty far south - or is projected to.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 5, 2014)

About 18-19C here.  My biggest complaint about this state is the punishingly short winter.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Jan 5, 2014)

Monday in Chicago : -15 F high, -20 F low with -50 F wind chills.

I'm excited...


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## drmike (Jan 5, 2014)

^--- where in fark is Al Gore?


----------



## maounique (Jan 5, 2014)

In Romania and Russia. We have had no winter yet just a bit in october.

I had to learn skating since there is no snow to ski.

10-15 degrees in the mountains, only in the plains is colder still much warmer than normal, due to fog and low cloud. This time of year should be like -10 in the night and barely 0 in the day. We have 10 degrees over that for more than a month.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 5, 2014)

I have one word for everyone "wood". Burn it in a stove and you will not care what the temp outside reaches. Stays 70 in my house and all we have to do is add some extra logs. Cut it yourself like the neighbor and I do and it warms you twice.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 5, 2014)

Monday/Tuesday are the only real 'bad' days here. The rest is... normal winter.

People are freaking out though, went to the store today to get normal groceries....



Oh, okay... Wal-Mart doesn't have _bread_ in stock. Hmm..



This is where the milk normally goes. None. Okay, there is that pansy purple label stuff. Must be ultra-skim, low-fat water milk or something. I'm not mixing that in with my Ovaltine! All the 'regular' milk is gone.

Got milk and bread downtown at the local discount / off-brand / shitty grocery store. Ha! I win.


----------



## drmike (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the hordes and their lack of preparedness.

They'll survive on what?  Shitty milk, cheap lousy bread and what else was raided?

Sadly this behavior is national affliction.   Probably the same in Florida


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 5, 2014)

My sis lives in Florida and and she says if anyone mentions the word hurricane the stores get mobbed. She says it is funny to see people getting batteries and water and shit. All stuff that we keep on hand year round in Michigan because it can happen anytime here. I even bought a generator a few years back. Not a big one but enough to keep a radio, the fridge, and a few other essentials going if need be for weeks.

Edit: For spelling, Please forgive me I am old.


----------



## drmike (Jan 5, 2014)

I just went outside to experience the beginning of hell to befall us.   It's above freezing, so snow melt has water all over the place and puddling.  This is while a steady mist of rain is soaking things.  30-odd degrees, maybe 35.

Looking at NOAA we are headed to around -15F.  So in 24 hours we going to drop a whopping 50 degrees.   That's some crazy drop in temperature.  I am overdue on purchasing that 4 part official military sleeping system/bag  Tomorrow would be a good day for that and staying in bed.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 5, 2014)

drmike said:


> ^--- where in fark is Al Gore?


Found him:


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 5, 2014)

Luckily I went crazy while stocking up on camping supplies for our 2 nights in the mountains last month so we have a lot of stuff we normally wouldn't have sitting in the house/car. I bought a sleeping bag rated for 0 degrees that my wife said was overkill and I thought I'd never use outside of camping so I'm happy about that.

I highly recommend everybody grab something like this to keep in the house/car year round: Emergency Kit

I pieced everything in that kit out separately and it ended up being more expensive so that's why we got one of those. We also have a smaller, 2 person kit that we keep in the car with our new winter kit that I put together. Both are great for any situation (originally it was a Hurricane kit in FL, now it's our winter kit here in CO) and it's a relief to know there's something to fall back on in a real emergency.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

It even looks cold outside...

It's -4° // -20°C out right now.... :|


----------



## hcjake (Jan 6, 2014)

On my way to work this morning


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

Ouch on that -19F.

We are in the teens now... But, it rained a bunch and pooled water all over now is ICE.  So it's really slick footing.  Spent a half hour outside and was miserable --- plus the wind is howling.

I don't think it's going as low as they guesstimated originally, but it's still going to be rough.  Looks short lived though.   48 hours tops.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

That is the inside of my kitchen window. Was much worse but I did some dishes earlier and had hot water running for about 10-15 minutes so some of it melted off.

House is cozy and warm though! I'll check my mailbox later, but that's only a 12' walk or so. 

EDIT: And yes, I know my window is dirty and no, I didn't buy those stained glass figures. They came with the house and I've just not replaced them.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 6, 2014)

That cat is pretty awesome, keep it.  The one on the left looks like a goatse, though.. (and now you'll never unsee it )


----------



## raidz (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my 5 day forecast:


----------



## nunim (Jan 6, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I've been here for almost a year and my ears still pop on my commute to and from work. I went camping in the mountains and got altitude sickness last month which sucked. I guess that's what happens when you live 10-20ft above sea level for 99% of your life.


That happened to me both times I went to Colorado, once we started getting up near the Ski resorts I felt awful.  When you live at sealevel your whole life it takes your body quite awhile to get used to being at altitude.  I miss having an ocean I can swim in any time I wanted and only having one season...  

Living in FL means your wardrobe is wholly inadequate for anything more then Spring and Summer, I'm still trying to figure out how you're supposed to fold long sleeved shirts.


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

2F outside right now... 31MPH gusting winds....

Feels like: -20°F


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 6, 2014)

68 degress in my house and I do not feel a thing. No wind, No snow, nothing. Went out and got the mail earlier and came right back inside to a nice warm house.  I might not be the richest man in the world, money wise, but damn it I feel rich sometimes.


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

Down to wind chill of -24F 

Overnight is going to be far worse if the winds continue.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

I went outside to get mail.

Don't go outside.

Good day to cook a frozen pizza, so I have a hot meal, and so I can crack the oven open and let it heat my kitchen when I am done.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 6, 2014)

It was 0 degrees this morning but without any wind or humidity I was able to walk my dog in just jeans, a jacket, and slippers.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 6, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Found him:


Sadly, highly volatile and/or extreme weather are actually a side effect of global climate change, which means we'll see more 'extreme colds' and 'record-breaking heat waves' over the ext couple decades as things get worse


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

texteditor said:


> Sadly, highly volatile and/or extreme weather are actually a side effect of global climate change, which means we'll see more 'extreme colds' and 'record-breaking heat waves' over the ext couple decades as things get worse


While this is true, sun activity is at all time low and there was a solar pole shift in past week.   Ocean currents are all messed up to and have been arguably for well over a year.   Ask the UK as tidal surges flood them.  Normally those were tamped down by circular rotating underwater currents conveyor.

I use to buy the whole global warming thing, now I am meh.    Incomplete data today, plus the earth has been farm warmer and far more CO2 in times very long ago.   More CO2 and heat = better growing conditions, higher yields... Symbiotic system.   Could this have something to do with plant diversity and then largess of many things (i.e. plants, dinosaurs, etc.)?

"Al Gore and David Blood, ex CEO of GS, set up their London based carbon trading company. Shell set out to get 2/3 rds of its revenue from carbon trading."

Gore and Blood..... need I say more....


----------



## clarity (Jan 6, 2014)

Google: Global Dimming


It maka it real hard to believe global warming after reading that information.


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

All this geo-spraying aka chemtrails couldn't be contributing to things, now could it?


----------



## bizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

From the title, I thought its something related to DeepFreeze, the software.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 7, 2014)

Currently it's -13F outside for me and some pretty decent wind gusts.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jan 7, 2014)

bizzard said:


> From the title, I thought its something related to DeepFreeze, the software.


Me too. On a related note, DeepFreeze is a lifesaver at schools. Students can TRY to fuck up computers all they'd like, but their changes are lost every time the computer reboots. Screw you viruses!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## bizzard (Jan 9, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> Me too. On a related note, DeepFreeze is a lifesaver at schools. Students can TRY to fuck up computers all they'd like, but their changes are lost every time the computer reboots. Screw you viruses!


During my school days, when I was in 10th or 11th, our instructor installed deepfreeze and freezed the C drive in all the systems. Being an IE hater, I always cracked it to install firefox by resetting the BIOS date, which was a bug at that time and he finally gave up with it. Good old days


----------



## maounique (Jan 9, 2014)

I was in the mountains for 2 days. It was 17 C at 1000 m high (3300 ft). Some 62.6 F says the converter. Snow resists only in deep valleys on the northern side of the mountain. No ski at all, even the artificial snow machines have big problems so we went in a 30 Km trip. There we saw tons of signs like: "Forbidden in the winter, avalanche danger !" and laughed hard while taking some suntan...

It should be like -10, -15 in the night and -3;-5 in the day, slightly positive in the full sunhine on the southern slopes.

That is some 5-14 F at the low. The average ! I have seen -30 many times over.

So, yeah, maybe the north pole moved to US and we are now in the austral summer...


----------



## peterw (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a big storm on the atlantic ocean. It has got a anti-clockwise rotation. So cold air to the US and warm air to the EU.


----------



## drmike (Jan 9, 2014)

Mao said:


> So, yeah, maybe the north pole moved to US and we are now in the austral summer...


Two things here come to mind:

1. Solar - sun activity has been very low to none recently.   NOAA put out a coronal mass ejection warning for today and tomorrow.  Meaning the behavior of the sun is about to CME launch directly at the earth.   Big enough = horrible outcome on electronics and electric grid.   Minor = space weather issues, radio interference, etc.

See: http://www.noaa.gov/features/01_economic/spaceweather_3.html

2. Supposedly, the electro-magnetic north pole moved on planet earth.   From the north pole area down to say Vancouver, BC.  

Yesterday it was warmer in Alaska than a big swath of the continental USA.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jan 9, 2014)

Well shit. A CME hitting Earth would SO screw stuff up.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 9, 2014)

drmike said:


> Two things here come to mind:
> 
> 1. Solar - sun activity has been very low to none recently.   NOAA put out a coronal mass ejection warning for today and tomorrow.  Meaning the behavior of the sun is about to CME launch directly at the earth.   Big enough = horrible outcome on electronics and electric grid.   Minor = space weather issues, radio interference, etc.
> 
> ...


Have a friend of the family in Alaska and she was laughing at me. Not cool at all. <_<


----------



## maounique (Feb 2, 2014)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xRuEshUF3KTFZHMlp4aE4tdXM/edit?usp=sharing

It is not even bad here, some people needed to be rescued by the army because snow was higher than the house:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NE_44B_Imy8

Temperatures were not so bad, it is rather late int he winter and days are a bit longer so at most -25 were recorded.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Feb 2, 2014)

And here I was, thinking you were starting a topic about Deep Freeze...


----------



## tchen (Feb 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> While this is true, sun activity is at all time low and there was a solar pole shift in past week.   Ocean currents are all messed up to and have been arguably for well over a year.   Ask the UK as tidal surges flood them.  Normally those were tamped down by circular rotating underwater currents conveyor.
> 
> I use to buy the whole global warming thing, now I am meh.    Incomplete data today, plus the earth has been farm warmer and far more CO2 in times very long ago.   More CO2 and heat = better growing conditions, higher yields... Symbiotic system.   Could this have something to do with plant diversity and then largess of many things (i.e. plants, dinosaurs, etc.)?
> 
> ...


The recent cold snap in NA is due to the polar vortex wobbling further south than usual due to the lessening of the temperature gradient in the arctic regions.  It's basically a cyclone that's powered and kept in place by the differential.


----------

